# What brand of Hay Rake do you use?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What brand of hay rake do you use? Only allowed 10 choices, so I am sure there will be a few others.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

H & S 16 wheel with vermeer dura bull teeth, looking to get a rotary, looking at a KUHN tandem rotary GA7822


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We are currently using an International Harvester 35 parallel bar rake. We used a Vermerr WRV-10 High Capacity (Tomutti made) rake on our Iowa Farm. We sold it before we moved to Indiana last year though.

Right now we are shopping for a new rake. I am not a fan of wheel rakes due to the amount of dirt that can be incorporated into the hay, but you can't beat them for speed, size vs cost, and ease of operation. I am looking at rotary rakes and like the fluffy windrows they produce, but the cost for a rake of any size is quite high.

I will be looking at several dealers in the next month and preparing for an end-of-season purchase. We mow with a 12' 499 haybine so we would need a rake that covers about 22' if we want to combine two wide swaths in the field. This can be accomplished with a 10 or 12 wheel rake or two passes with a larger rotary rake.

Jim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

but a few guys have some nice wheel rakes...especially the Darf setup one of the guys on the forum uses. But, I do think the Indiana humidity and mositure point toward the rotary. I have a New Holland 256 bar rake right now, but will probably sell it and invest in a rotary...proably a Kuhn, wish I could afford a Claas or Krone.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I kicked the tires on a Krone tedder at the Hay Expo in Iowa a couple of years ago, man was it a nice machine. I will keep looking this summer and hope to find a deal or two after haying season is over.

Jim


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We use a Miller Pro 2250 double rotary. It is a nice rake. Heavy built and gives you the option of raking two single windrows or 1 double. Rakes around 22 feet of hay( Two 11 ft. individual rakes ). I agree that in the high humidity, the rotary shines. They are pricey verses a wheel rake, but I believe it has paid for itself in hay quality. If I was out west, I probably would lean more towards the wheel rake.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

We use two NH 256 rakes with the hydraulic hitch. I love the hitch but hate the rakes, but upgrading to a tandem rotary "GULP" pretty expensive. Anybody ever seen the double baler hitch? Pretty cool system actually. Mike


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We pull a Vicon 8 wheel but we are looking to upgrade to an H&S as parts are easier to get in this area. We used to pull a New Idea side delivery until it flew apart one day.


----------



## forager (Jul 19, 2008)

Vermeer 2800.Excellent machine!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Other than parts availability in the area...how well did you like the Vicon? Ever use or know anyone to use their balers...round or square? Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Krone or Claas is worth the extra money...Had a claas for 8 years and the only thing we ever changed on it was a hydralic line(put on at the factory wrong,had one the next morning via air expess from warehouse). We now have a Krone and like it. Weve already ordered a discbind for next year from Krone,might even get a new tedder.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Kuhn GA 300 GM 3pt hitch rotary (small, but so is my whole operation)
Definitely head & shoulders above a roller bar rake, and I have no experience with wheel rakes


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD 702 10-wheel rake. Once I got it set right, about the only time I see it pick up any dirt is when it hits an ant-hill or other high place. And Jim is right, it's fast, easy to operate and maintain.



Lazy J said:


> I am not a fan of wheel rakes due to the amount of dirt that can be incorporated into the hay, but you can't beat them for speed, size vs cost, and ease of operation.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Kuhn SR 110. It does a good job.
Our fields are perennial, basically sod. Not dirt problems here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Niemeyer 10' rotary. Tough rake. has tandem bogies to help prevent breakage over the ground hog holes.
Would love to have a Krone.


----------



## Farmall1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

JD 8 wheel take with a kicker wheel. Been using for 7 years. Never had a problem.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Vermeer 1428. Ran over 1200 acres of non shredded corn stalks last fall without loosing a tooth. Its kinda big for small fields but sure works nice.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just sold my Deere/frontier 9 wheel (center kicker), this year will be raking with a new to me kuhn dual basket rotary rake ......ga 6000


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

John Deere 700 (made by Vermeer) Tried to trade back in the summer but the Vermeer dealer insulted me with the trade value of mine ... He still has it sitting on his lot. Hope he enjoyed paying the end of the year tax. I really want a rotary. The 700 is centered so you can rake two windrows together. It is tough when you have a heavy or really light hay. In light hay you might have to go around four times to but four together.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like a wheel rake for round baling and a rotary rake for square baling.....and occasionally use the wheel rake for square baling lighter 2nd and later cuts. I like the Kuhn SR110 and I really like the New Holland PC1022 wheel rake. There are several good rotary rakes....Kuhn, Miller Pro, Krone, and Pequea. From the sounds of things, Vermeer makes nice rakes as well. So what I am trying to say is this; if you square and round bale, ideally two rakes make for a perfect world......and there are many good ones to choose from. If I was a large scale alfalfa operator I would seriously look at the Darf folding wheel rake. There are times when a wheel rake is the best choice for both round and square baling and then there are times when a rotary rake is the best choice....primarily for square baling.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Have used a Vogel and Noot Heublitz belt rake for years makes windrows that looks like a rotary, just added a Fransguard Ti-4000P rotary for this season. Have tried using wheel rakes before, just don't work in our small fields, makes a mess.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Kuhn SR112 and Kuhn 300gm


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Had a NH 256 and upgraded to a Kuhn SR 110. Like the kuhn a lot. Easy to transport and all.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

New Holland 256 eight of them in all with a New Holland 252 hitch love them for square baling


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

NH 256 raked thousands of a acres. Still going strong


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

New Holland 256 and 260 rolabars


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

New Holland HT154 12 wheel rake with center kicker wheels.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Kuhn 4120 rotary , was the first brand new piece of haying equipment i bought back in 2002.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

S & H hi capacity rake.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vermeer WRX 12.High capacity wheel rake.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I run a Allen 19 wheeled rake and a 17 wheeled Darf.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> I run a Allen 19 wheeled rake and a 17 wheeled Darf.


Panhandle...I'm fairly confident you're not from Florida  can u update your profile to include some type location....never heard of either of those two rakes....Allen perhaps, where are they made?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Krone 46t rotary rake.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Panhandle...I'm fairly confident you're not from Florida  can u update your profile to include some type location....never heard of either of those two rakes....Allen perhaps, where are they made?


I am located in west end of the Oklahoma Panhandle, not sure where the Allen rake is made but Darf is made in California it is a very nice hay rake .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Running a Vermeer WRX12. Thinking about going to a Rowse.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Kuhn 4120 would not want to go back to bar or wheel rakes, have used both.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

My buddy just bought one of those new Vemeer wheel rakes. It does a great job. Vemeer is making some nice hay equipment at a decent price.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

After running a H&S big fold for years we now have a Kuhn sr110 speed rake. I like not having to get off and fold it up but I believe the H&S did a better job and will last a lot longer.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Old Oliver bar rake - I'd say its the weak link in our small operation. Not sure if I should get some new teeth and fix it up a little or look for an upgrade.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Some of my equipment is as old as me.lol. I rake with a NH 56 and a David Bradly.

Heres a picture of my old Bradly hitched on NAA Ford.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bags said:


> Some of my equipment is as old as me.lol. I rake with a NH 56 and a David Bradly.
> 
> Heres a picture of my old Bradly hitched on NAA Ford.


Absolutely beautiful landscape Bags....I envy you. How much rainfall do you get? Any irrigation in the area? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Baggs, I googled Westcliffe....looks very nice....much crime in that part of CO? I suppose there is plenty of game in the area?

Regards, Mike


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Circle C 18 wheel v rake and a gramip 9 wheel line rake. Looking to get a Vermeer R2800 this coming year if everything goes good! 

Richard


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike--- we get 15-16 inches of rain per year and average 92 inches of snowfall (matter of fact--- its snow'in right now.lol). I'm pretty lucky a good piece of my hay fields are sub-irrigated.

The crime rate up here reads like 1960's Mayberry RFD. We have a good Sheriff and he's pretty tuff on bad guys trying to move in from down in the desert. Plenty of Game around--- I have a run'in fued with around 150-200 Elk all summer long that camp out on the mountain behind the place and think my hay fields are their private feeding grounds.

Since you mentioned landscape--- I thought I'd post a picture of the Westcliffe hay valley some of the members might enjoy seeing. The picture was taken a few miles down the road from here--- about halfway to town.

Guess I'm get'in a bit off topic.so---


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man that's America the Beautiful right there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bags said:


> Mike--- we get 15-16 inches of rain per year and average 92 inches of snowfall (matter of fact--- its snow'in right now.lol). I'm pretty lucky a good piece of my hay fields are sub-irrigated.
> 
> The crime rate up here reads like 1960's Mayberry RFD. We have a good Sheriff and he's pretty tuff on bad guys trying to move in from down in the desert. Plenty of Game around--- I have a run'in fued with around 150-200 Elk all summer long that camp out on the mountain behind the place and think my hay fields are their private feeding grounds.
> 
> ...


That's about as pretty as it gets....I do envy you....been about 3 years since I was out in your country....I hear Salida is a nice place also....but I like it a little flatter where I can see some distance like in your area. Can a fella still buy a decent ranch with a little irrigation.....I love the dry climate....nice about growing alfalfa and baling it. I have a hankering to hop on I 40 and head that way and turn up I 25. Wish I could draw a sheep tag in CO....not had much luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Salida is a nice area, I do quite a bit of fishing and trapping over that way. Its mostly cattle country until ya get up towards Buena Vista where it opens up into hay fields down by the river.

A small outfit with water in this part of the country will run over 6 digits anymore. The old timers over in the valley, who's families have made hay and taters for generations are dying off. Their leaving the ranch to the kids who just want to subdivide the place for big $$ and move to the cities. Smaller acreage equals higher prices. I'm considering putting my ranch into a conservation easement, so when I'm dead and gone, there will still be hay fields blowing in the wind.

I've been trying to draw a Sheep tag for eleven years now Mike--- keep at--- sooner or later,lol.

Heres a couple nice Rams I sneaked up on last year when I was lion hunting about six miles from the house. The one on the left is a shooter.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....been applying for sheep in Wyoming, Arizona, MT and CO between 10-14 years dependant on state. I dream of taking one with archery gear....don't know if I could but sure would like to try...the ram in front would be a nice archery ram also....Took a B&C goat in AZ that net scored 82 2/8 with my bow....real proud of that pronghorn. What would 1500 acres or so run that had a little irrigation and some dryland hay ground? Maybe a little timber to make things green in the winter and of course some game to look at if nothing else.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have a friend nearby that is successful in the tree business. Bought 1,000+ acre farm in Iowa for peanuts. He and his wife live to bow hunt Deer. They fly out and hunt all the time.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife still prefers a Rolabar 256. They replaced the old one with a new one with Dolly wheels a few years back.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kuhn 8 wheel rotary.


----------



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

NH 256 Rollabar.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kuhn GA6000 or NH 256


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm runnin a few rakes and each has its place. A NH55, a NH258 and a pair of Sitrex RP5 wheel rakes for which I built a contraption to make a 10 wheel V rake. "Frankenrake" as I call it, is by far my favorite and most used for all except the heavies crops.
73, Mark


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Kuhn GA4101, GA7302DL or the SR600 14 wheel planning on making into 16


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Kuhn GA6000


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Kuhn GA 6002 tandem rotary. I have had rollabar, wheel and two rotary rakes,. I will never go back to anything but a rotary.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Miller pro rotary and h&s tedder (bar typ fluffer). Found a sitrex 18 ft tedder and used it for 3rd crop this year. Man shoulda had that thing years ago. Now i want a kuhn tail wagger rotary. Seems you either have more time than money or vice versa. Never both at the same time.


----------

